
Show HN: Cli tool to manage multiple Vagrant boxes - MunGell
https://github.com/MunGell/vgm
======
stephenr
Sounds great, but then I saw:

    
    
        $ npm install -g vgm
    

Nope. Nope nope nope.

Stop using nodejs to write simple shell tools, particularly when it's just a
wrapper for another tool and could be done in a couple of dozen lines of shell
script, with no dependencies.

